# How long to fill your tank?



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I've done a little searching and can't really find too much. I thought I'd start this thread to see how much difference there is in compressors and tanks.
If people could help me out and fill in some details for me it would be great.
Tank size:
compressor model:
No of compressors:
Time taken to fill:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tank size:7 gal,1 five gallon polished and on display and a 2 gallon hidden
compressor model: Vlair 480c 200psi
No of compressors:2
Time taken to fill: 1m 30secs

Tank size: 5 gal 
compressor model: viar 400
No of compressors: 2
Time taken to fill: from empty is about 2 minutes and from 110 to 145 is about 45 secconds

Tank size: 5 gallon
compressor model: viair 400
No of compressors: 2
Time taken to fill: from 145 to 175 about a minute, but from empty about 5-7 minutes

Tank size: 2 x 3 gallons
compressor model: Viair 480
No of compressors: 2
Time taken to fill: from 160-200 just under a minute

Tank size: 7 gallons
compressor model: 400c
No of compressors: 2
Time taken to fill: 2.5 minutes from empty

Tank size: 8 gal
compressor model: 480 comp
No of compressors: 1
Time taken to fill: empty to full at idel. 7 mins and from 145 to 175 about 1.5 mins

Tank size: 5 gal
compressor model: 400c
No of compressors: 1
Time taken to fill: from 110 to 145 in under two minutes

Tank size: 5 Gallon
compressor model: Viar 400
No of compressors: 2
Time taken to fill: From empty about 2.5 minutes. 145-175 it takes about 45 seconds.

Tank size: 5 gal
compressor model: 380
No of compressors: 2
Time taken to fill: 0 To 200 PSI 7 Min. 11 Sec. - 165 To 200 PSI 2 Min. 6 Sec.

_Modified by Bazmcc at 4:26 AM 10-19-2008_


_Modified by Bazmcc at 4:27 AM 10-19-2008_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (Bazmcc)*

Tank size:7 gal,1 five gallon polished and on display and a 2 gallon hidden
compressor model: Vlair 480c 200psi
No of compressors:2
Fill time is about a minute and a half and the tank lasts a while before the compressors kick on.



_Modified by michaelmark5 at 6:58 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (michaelmark5)*

i have a 5 gal tank with 2 viar 400's and fill time from empty is about 2 minuets and from 110 to 145 is about 45 secconds


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (ryanmiller)*

2 viair 400s up to a 5 gallon tank, from 145 to 175 about a minute, but from empty about 5-7 minutes


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

any body running 1 compressor on a 5gal tank, Possibly a 480 or something close.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_any body running 1 compressor on a 5gal tank, Possibly a 480 or something close.

Tuddy was running a 400 with a 5 gallon and the compressor ran forever, it took nearly 2 min to fill from 110 to 145


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

whats the fill time difference between running one compressor vs two? assuming its something like a 400 or 380..


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_any body running 1 compressor on a 5gal tank, Possibly a 480 or something close.

i am. takes a long time to fill from empty. about 12 minutes or so. 145 to 175 is about 4 minutes or so... keep in mind though, i hve a VERY SMALL leak somewhere. im sure that might have something to do with it, even though only slightly. 
either way, the compressor sound is dampened and i cant ever really hear it, so its no bother to me.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
i am. takes a long time to fill from empty. about 12 minutes or so. 145 to 175 is about 4 minutes or so... keep in mind though, i hve a VERY SMALL leak somewhere. im sure that might have something to do with it, even though only slightly. 
either way, the compressor sound is dampened and i cant ever really hear it, so its no bother to me.

12 minutes? that must be one hell of leak, i had 1 viair 400 on my 5 gallon and fill time from empty was under 5.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

two 3 gallons, two Viair 480 compressors, from 160-200 just under a minute or so.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
12 minutes? that must be one hell of leak, i had 1 viair 400 on my 5 gallon and fill time from empty was under 5. 

holy crap, really? well, it drops from 175 to about 50 overnight (roughly 8 hours or so...) you think maybe its just my compressor possibly dying out on me?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
holy crap, really? well, it drops from 175 to about 50 overnight (roughly 8 hours or so...) you think maybe its just my compressor possibly dying out on me?

pumping up to 175 takes a lot longer than to 145.. as it goes higher in pressure its exponentially less air going in


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
pumping up to 175 takes a lot longer than to 145.. as it goes higher in pressure its exponentially less air going in

yeah i know. when you said your fill time, i was just assuming it was to 175. i guess i might be ok then


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

ah i guess thats my problem i only go to 145.
but i forgot to put, 7 gallons 2 400c's and my fill time now is about 2.5 minutes from empty


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (tuddy)*

empty to full at idel. 7 mins ( 8 gal maybe more) 480 comp.. at driving rpm less.. and from 145 to 175 about 1.5 mins


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i have a 5 gal tank with 2 viar 400's and fill time from empty is about 2 minuets and from 110 to 145 is about 45 secconds

Ditto for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (Still Fantana)*

Never bothered to time it, but my 400c fills from 110 to 145 in under two minutes.
Oops 5 gallon, like 95% of everyone else.


_Modified by dymer at 8:31 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Never bothered to time it, but my 400c fills from 110 to 145 in under two minutes.

Size of tank would be useful.
Keep the specs coming guys. It's turning out to be quite a useful thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Baz


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (Bazmcc)*

You can find most of the info you are looking for here:
http://www.viaircorp.com/compressors.html


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (Mr Schmidt)*

Not everyone is using Viair or the same sized tanks. But that is a useful link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (Bazmcc)*

Tank size: 5 Gallon
compressor model: Viar 400
No of compressors: 2
Time taken to fill from empty: From empty about 2.5 minutes. 145-175 it takes about 45 seconds.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: How long to fill your tank? (CapeGLS)*

so what would the time difference be between running two compressors vs one? 
has anyone, who added an extra one, timed this?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm running dual 380's and a 5 gallon tank. I found a higher amperage toggle switch at the parts store and run that to just cut my compressors on/off. I usually just turn them on, pop the car up, then shut them off. It works for me.
From Viair's site...
0 To 200 PSI 7 Min. 11 Sec.
165 To 200 PSI 2 Min. 6 Sec.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (woody89)*

I updated the original post. Maybe it'll serve as a helpful guide and more data can be added to it when I get a chance.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

any idea how long to fill a 4 gallon with a viair 380
from 145 to 175 and 175 to 200?


----------

